# croakers galore



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Croakers are everywhere they bite on everything blood worms,shrimps,night crawlers ,fish bite 
North beach pier was like sardine last night however most people max out and they were large and fat mostly 16'' + 
I am happy to see the population is still strong and doing well:fishing:


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i can jus see hat catching dem.
:fishing: 
well i am getting kinda of thirsty right about now.


:beer:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Folks at PLO was talking about NB, saying no one is there to collect $ and no one is there to enforce that 'can't fish overnight' rule... so I guess it's on. For me, I've read about the boycott and stayed away...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Right On GhostCrab, you tell um!*



GhostCrab said:


> I've read about the boycott and stayed away...












The town is run by liars and thieves. They screwed the fisherman once, they will do it again! :--|


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Can someone PLEASE use Photoshop to make a picture of HAT80 fishing on the NB pier? That would be priceless. I wonder, if I go back a few years, I might be able to find an actual pic of him fishing there...


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

_The Mistery Man spoke ...and was emerged from HIBERNATION..._


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*In honor of Hat80 and principles*

Hat80, 
Unless you give me the OK. I'm not fishing there no matter how many fish are caught. You get that town straightened out. I can always go to Breezy.



"Legally catchem and keepem."


----------



## Mooney1 (May 20, 2006)

*hardhead in the nanac. river*

have hardheads moved in the nan. river and any seze to them


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mooney1 said:


> have hardheads moved in the nan. river and any seze to them


I have not fished the Nanticoke yet BUT I have fished the Manokin and Wicomico and they are there so I am sure they are at Roaring Point and the likes.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Mooney1 said:


> have hardheads moved in the nan. river and any seze to them


Cyg is right, I been getting reports of some big croakers in the lower nanticoke with some decent numbers.in the coolers....:fishing:


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Pardon my ignorance: Where is nanticoke?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hookem said:


> Pardon my ignorance: Where is nanticoke?


Just like cherrycoke only better  

Go on google maps and lookup Bivalve MD. You will see the nanticoke river to the north


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

To mention big croakers and North Beach in the same post you're almost 100% guaranteed to get a response - and you certainly did. You've brought some of us out of the wood work, guys like Indio, Husky, Flounda, Hookum, Hat 80 and myself. Between the six of us we have 27 yrs, 4 months P&S time. Just thought I'd throw that out.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

cygnus, I thanks ya.
Any other secret fishing holes, email me privately if you know I what I mean. 

North Beach in sequence:
 :fishing:   :beer:  :--|


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, you always have to put your 2 cents in, nothing to do with catching croakers. If the croakers are at NB any sign of them at SPSP? TRIGGER::spam:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Did someone say Hat @ NBP...*










Who said ain't no croakers @ NB...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No need to put up a counterfeit,*

heres the real deal. That was 4 years ago. The thieves that call themselves a government in NB will never see a cent from me again.










The residence of NB by all means should fish their pier. With that said, there are more people then not on P&S that won't fish that pier again. And the ones that do, time and time again they don't get a very good reception here!

These days I won't tell anyone not to fish the DUMP! It's a place of the past for me. Some how honor and integrity are worth more to me then any fish from North Beach Maryland.

Good luck to all the SCABS. It's just a matter of time before the town screws you too! :--|....Hat


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*C'mon Hat*

you gotta admit that was some funny chit!!!!!

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Not woof'in @ you Huntsman......*

Just making my position on that ratty town gov known. That is unless your SCAB'IN on us?  It all comes out in the end.....opcorn:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> catman, you always have to put your 2 cents in, nothing to do with catching croakers. If the croakers are at NB any sign of them at SPSP? TRIGGER::spam:


I think that with over 3000 post I had something positive to contribute along the way. At least I can't be called a lurker.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

*whoa*

[email protected] funny ! 
never had the pleasure to fish wit hat .
i have to say never fished nb.
i will stick with other places till thier issues get
straightened out .
those pictures must be doctored , i always see him wit dem white boots.

good to see hat postin , take care 

jus joshin :beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

INDIO said:


> ...
> good to see hat postin , take care
> 
> jus joshin :beer:


If Hat's a postin' it means he ain't a fishin


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

LYO and I pulled in some nice Croakage one week ago tonite in Shady Side. They gotta be at SP by now.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Just a few miles south of NB(Did I mention that place again?), we caught some croakers at Breezy. My family and I had a great evening together. NB eat your heart out.  







"Legally catchem and keepem"


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman I didn't mean to pull your chain, just venting.....haven't been out this year,just freash water but this week will be at PLO.TRIGGER


----------

